# Problèmes DEVOLO



## Wild.Spirit (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai parcouru ce forum dans tous les sens, suivi les differents conseils que j'y ai trouvé mais, rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à me connecter a internet. J'explique :
J'ai acheté 3 adaptateurs devolo, un est branché sur la 9box, un deuxieme sur le boitier TV et le troisieme dans mon bureau pres du Mac. Les 3 fonctionnent, je les ai testé, la TV fonctionne aussi, je capte tres bien le signal WIFI de l'adaptateur devolo qui ce trouve pres de mon mac mais voila, apres avoir testé milles et un reglages possibles, je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecter.
Alors je crie HELP !!!
quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Août 2008)

Wild.Spirit a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> J'ai parcouru ce forum dans tous les sens, suivi les differents conseils que j'y ai trouvé mais, rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à me connecter a internet. J'explique :
> J'ai acheté 3 adaptateurs devolo, un est branché sur la 9box, un deuxieme sur le boitier TV et le troisieme dans mon bureau pres du Mac. Les 3 fonctionnent, je les ai testé, la TV fonctionne aussi, je capte tres bien le signal WIFI de l'adaptateur devolo qui ce trouve pres de mon mac mais voila, apres avoir testé milles et un reglages possibles, je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecter.
> Alors je crie HELP !!!quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?



Il y a un assistant réglages dLAN inclus sur le CD.
Je te conseille de l'utiliser. Dans un premier temps celui détectera l'adaptateur local c'est à dire celui qui est le plus proche du modem routeur.
Il suffira de mettre les clés des autres adaptateurs (il faut les relever) pour les inclure dans le réseau et attribuer un mot de passe pour le cryptage à la totalité du réseau.
Après l'utilisation de l'assistant réglages dLAN, la connexion est immédiate


----------

